
Copyright implications of brute forcing all 12-tone major melodies [video] - earenndil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfXn_ecH5Rw
======
earenndil
Title taken from the reddit post[1], as the video's title is a bit clickbaity.

1: [https://redd.it/f1tuwo](https://redd.it/f1tuwo)

